# United Motorsport: Ultimate Stage 3 Turbo



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

Ladies and Gents,

We took our 2.5L development back to the dyno to see what sort of numbers we're making.

402 awhp (smoothed number from chart)
368 awftlbs (smoothed number from chart)

19psi boost.

Why 'awhp': This car is 4wd. Running Mk5 R32 Haldex / rear end and modified O2M 6sp
gearbox upfront.

General Car Specs:
2007 VW Rabbit 2.5L
Stock engine
United Motorsport Short Runner Intake Manifold
870cc Injectors
United Motorsport Pro MAF
Stock Fuel Pump + Inline 044 Pump
6262BB Turbo
3" exhaust.
4Motion

Why call this 'Ultimate': These results show what is possible with a minimal hardware change setup. (all 'bolt-on' parts, and no opening of the engine)

Why stop at just ~20psi boost: We were shooting for 400AWHP on a stock engine.

The purpose of this exercise is to further refine UM's superior 2.5L product offering.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

What is Stage 2:

Add these to Stage 1:
United Motorsport ProMAF
Boost to 12-14psi

Net Power: 330-340whp 
This is roughly 550cc injector max on returnless fuel system.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## fmxr47 (Sep 23, 2010)

thats crazy!, Brian just tuned my jetta last night, loving it so far, but my maf wires were tugged apart and i need to fix to get rid of cel.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Mother of god...



If you guys tuned my 2.5T, I wouldn't have parted it out and traded it in. :banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW. completely speechless.


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

...more info


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

elppe said:


> ...more info


what else do you want?


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

I can haz?


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> what else do you want?


price lol


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What is Stage 2:
> 
> Add these to Stage 1:
> United Motorsport ProMAF
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## repete offender (Aug 22, 2007)

BADASS!!!! 

Congrats Jeff and Tom!


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> What is Stage 2:
> 
> Add these to Stage 1:
> United Motorsport ProMAF
> ...


So how does this translate to 09+ (and mk6) maf-less cars?


Peter


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

gugu1981 said:


> So how does this translate to 09+ (and mk6) maf-less cars?
> 
> 
> Peter


For '09-up Maf-less cars:

Stage 1 tuning will be 550cc to injector max. (like Stage 2 MAF cars)
Simply: Software, injectors, turbo kit, then add boost until you see inj. max
Peak power is limited by the fuel system/injectors. ~330-340whp

See here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5771993-United-Motorsport-09-up-ME17-Turbo-Development

Further stages: bigger injectors (750's or 1000's), add inline fuel pump, change to return style fuel system (over ~20psi boost).


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you guys have any plans to have canadian dealers in the future?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Could we go straight to 1000 injectors? And limit the turbo say to... 10 lbs and then add fuel pump ( still return-less) and do what??

What would be the limit then?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Could we go straight to 1000 injectors? And limit the turbo say to... 10 lbs and then add fuel pump ( still return-less) and do what??
> 
> What would be the limit then?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


 bump?


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

You guys make it look so easy. :laugh: 

Keep it up!


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Amazing and thank you!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

elppe said:


> price lol


 550cc Software for 05-08 2.5L: $799 (stage 1 and 2) 
ProMAF: $250 (required for Stage 2) 


Stage 3 software: (injector size not finalized yet) 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

So, i'll ask again seeing as this hasn't been addressed yet. 

Are you guys going to come to canada? My end goals are something like your stage 3.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks like I'll be making good power in no time! Jeff your pro.maf and tune is on my list...I'm going to Hawaii in September, think I'll mail my ecu out to you before i leave.looking forward to the new tune.
Stage 2...can i add that launch control to my tune as well? And could i also get the sri tune and run without it for a few weeks/month before i but the sri?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

DerekH said:


> So, i'll ask again seeing as this hasn't been addressed yet.
> 
> Are you guys going to come to canada? My end goals are something like your stage 3.


 
We are cautious on expansion. It is difficult to provide proper support outside the US. 

In your case(turbo software): The ecu must come to us for bench loading. 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Jefnes3 said:


> We are cautious on expansion. It is difficult to provide proper support outside the US.
> 
> In your case(turbo software): The ecu must come to us for bench loading.
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


 Cool, thanks for the reply Jeff. If you are interested i can talk to the guys at JRP the next time i see them and see if they would consider a trial run of some sort. Let me know. We can take this to PM if you would rather that. 

Thanks again 
Derek


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a few questions. 

1. Is this car seeing road time or just the dyno? Because that makes a huge difference in the reliability of the stock motor at these levels of power and boost. 

2. Is the AWD haldex setup helping keep this motor from spitting a rod through the hood due to dt loss? 

3. Do you feel at this level daily driving is reasonable with a few pulls here and there?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. Is this car seeing road time or just the dyno? Because that makes a huge difference in the reliability of the stock motor at these levels of power and boost.
> 
> ...


 

1. This car is no dyno queen, it is driven every day. Driven to Waterfest. 
Shop demo car: folks that come into the shop for project builds usually get a ride/drive. 
It will be driven down to H20. I may take it to Treffen in Chicago. 

2. do know what your talking about here? 

3. most VW stock motors so far tolerate ~19-22psi boost over the long term, I see no reason for this motor to be different. (geometries of internal engine parts are of similar dimensions) 
Every blown up 2.5 i've seen to date was dues to detonation or lean running. (melted/damaged pistons) 


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Jefnes3 said:


> 1. This car is no dyno queen, it is driven every day. Driven to Waterfest.
> Shop demo car: folks that come into the shop for project builds usually get a ride/drive.
> It will be driven down to H20. I may take it to Treffen in Chicago.
> 
> ...


 Sweet, daily use was my concern. Great work :thumbup: 

Option to run this with e85?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

The owner of the car drives it daily.. 
It's funny, last I heard I think he's tires were toast... I also know of a few drag races... 
So yes, this is a very reliable car.

Btw, the owner is best friend with a friend of mine...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> The owner of the car drives it daily..
> It's funny, last I heard I think he's tires were toast... I also know of a few drag races...
> So yes, this is a very reliable car.
> 
> ...


 Awesome. I'm not gonna lie this is pretty insane on a stock motor. Only thing I don't see, does it have uprated clutch, or differentials?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm thinking it MUST have at least a clutch upgrade. C'mon that much go can't be held with just an OEM clutch.plus awd, its got an entirely new Trans with rear end

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm thinking it MUST have at least a clutch upgrade. C'mon that much go can't be held with just an OEM clutch.plus awd, its got an entirely new Trans with rear end
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Ya but you never know.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when he (owner) was driving my car, he asked my clutch set up... he told he had something there... not oem. 

i think he has a very light fly wheel too... i dont remember that much detail


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> when he (owner) was driving my car, he asked my clutch set up... he told he had something there... not oem.
> 
> i think he has a very light fly wheel too... i dont remember that much detail


 Sounds like an amazing car! 

I'm still amazed that this slaps the whole "over 10psi you need a headspacer" tidbit right in the mouth! UM is the best! Lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> UM is the best! Lol


 was there ever a doubt?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm still amazed that this slaps the whole "over 10psi you need a headspacer" tidbit right in the mouth! UM is the best! Lol


 
We install SRI instead of a head spacer. 
1. Gain top end flow (above 5500rpm) 
2. no need to open the motor. 


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> We install SRI instead of a head spacer.
> 1. Gain top end flow (above 5500rpm)
> 2. no need to open the motor.
> 
> ...


 This little "discoveries" make UM so much more awesome than what it already is.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> was there ever a doubt?


 No 


thygreyt said:


> This little "discoveries" make UM so much more awesome than what it already is.


 Yes


----------

